# How to tell if Graco Turbo Booster fits my child?



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Dd's 56.5" and the Graco Turbo Booster says it fits kids up to 57" - but she's not long in the torso, definitely longer in the legs (and it does convert to a backless booster...)

So I plan on taking her to BRU and having her sit in one. What am I looking for? Ears? Where?

TIA!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Um... I wouldn't be terribly optimistic. My daughter's 50" and close to outgrowing the Turbobooster.

A booster fits well when the shoulder belt guide is above the child's shoulder and the lap belt lays low and flat across the lap, and ears are below the top of the headrest. I'm linking pictures of my daughter in three different boosters: all fit correctly.

http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...f/monterey.jpg
http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...rbobooster.jpg
http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...bumblebee3.jpg

ETA: This is the 10yo? What is she riding in now? If there is adequate head support in the vehicle, a backless booster is usually an appropriate choice for a 10yo and is likely to be a better fit.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

my dd outgrew the back portion of her tb around 8yrs.


----------

